# What can I smoke tomorrow with no prep tonight?



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Planned to do a pork butt tomorrow. Can't get any meat tonight and rub it and have it set overnight. 

Anything I can buy tomorrow morning and get going after a few hours?

Should be smoke, not smile, in title.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ribs? Can I cook ribs and NOT use the 321?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

You can absolutely smoke ribs & not use the 3-2-1.

Just leave them in the smoker until they are done.

I take mine to 195 IT for tender & juicy, but not quite FOTB ribs.

For FOTB, take them to 200-205.

BTW, I changed your title to smoke.

Good luck & keep us posted!

Al


----------



## 3montes (Jan 15, 2017)

Pork butts do not need to be prepped overnight. Actually I can't remember ever doing it. I always prep mine a couple hours ahead of time. Trim them up and season them, Fire up the smoker, fill the spritz bottle get my pans ready etc, etc, By the time that is all done the rub has turned into a nice wet slurry on the butts. That is all your looking for. Pop them in the smoker and crack a beer!  Or if it's too early in the morning for a beer a bloody mary is well suited to the task!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ribs can be done by not using the 3-2-1. But in most cases they are going to take 4 to 5 hours anyhow depending on your smoker and how many racks your making. I simply apply rub and on the smoker they go. Spritz 3 or 4 times along the way. I don't foil they stay in the smoke the entire time and I have never temp probed them either. The bend test tells me everything I need to know about where that rib is as far as tenderness.


----------



## b-one (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't let butts sit overnight either. Ribs,csr's,Tri tip,eye round roast,Scottish eggs,bacon wrapped single rib bones,any chicken or steak all easily done the day of.


----------



## joe black (Jan 15, 2017)

B-one and 3 montes have you headed in exactly the right direction.  I rarely do anything overnight except turkeys.   Anything else can be done same day.  Also, i cook ribs at 250-275* with no foil and baby backs are usually giving me a good bend in 3 hours.  Be careful of too much spritzing.  Opening the doors can add to the ok time.

Good luck    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## scootermagoo (Jan 15, 2017)

Probably beating a dead horse, but I never prep the day before.  One, because I'm lazy and two, I noticed no difference in the final product between prepping the day before or prepping at the time of the smoke.  My mantra is "simpler is better".  I take the butts straight out of the package, score the fat cap (no trimming, remember, I am lazy........and why cut off that delicious fat, it's heaven), rub them while the smoker is preheating and pop them in.  Simple.  Same with ribs.  Out of the package and into the smoker and they are done when they are done.  No 3-2-1, no foiling or just general dicking around.  I hate all that putzing.  I believe that all that goofing around doesn't embody the true spirit of BBQ.  I don't think our wise BBQ ancestors did ANY of that. They took crap cuts of meat and magically turned them into a little piece of heaven.  And, fortunately for me, that really syncs up nicely with my laziness.  I haven't heard anybody complain with the results when they are stuffing their faces as of yet.


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 16, 2017)

WP_20160521_07_53_08_Rich.jpg



__ mmq13
__ Jan 16, 2017





Did someone say bloody Mary and smoking? I prefer a fat green onion to celery. 
As for the prep work, I have tinkered with both and don't see much difference. I'll inject my pork butts occasionally and have done it the night before and same morning with very similar results. Be sure to show us the results of whatever decision you make! Have a great smoke!
Scott


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Didn't get around to doing anything yesterday. About to put a 5lb butt on. I had another thread asking about tips, but I'll ask here also. 

Any tips?!


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 16, 2017)

I usually apply rub ~30-45 minutes before I fire the smoker, so it has time to set on the butt. 
Smoke about 3 hours at 225, then pan and cover with a little apple juice in bottom of pan until 205 internal temp. At this point, remove foil and let it rest in smoker as it cool, about 45-60 minutes. Being only 5 pounds, you may want the first smoking portion to only go 2.5 hours.
Remove, finger pull and enjoy! Good luck and show us some pictures!

Edit:If you made a glaze of any sort, apply it at the beginning of the rest.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I enjoy pulled pork with BBQ sauce. Any thoughts to adding sauce at any point during cooking? Last time I just mixed some in with the pulled meat. Or just mix in after pulling? 

I don't have a glaze that I plan to use.


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 16, 2017)

You're doing it right if you like to use sauce. Generally, I will have sauce available on the side should they want it. I find less folks want sauce than do, hence on the side and not mixed in. 
Scott


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can you explain the reasoning behind taking it off at 2.5/3 hours then wrapping with the apple juice? The last one I did I just let go without wrapping. I know others have chimed in with wrapping vs not. Just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 16, 2017)

WP_20160910_11_03_42_Rich.jpg



__ mmq13
__ Jan 16, 2017





By the three hour mark, you have achieved the smoke ring and bark you are looking for. By wrapping, you are helping to render more of the fat and keeping moisture in the pork. This is one I had on not too long ago at the three hour mark.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 16, 2017)

It's been about 2 hours and my bark still looks rather raw. It's been at 225 for the two hours.


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 16, 2017)

The more you open the lid, the longer it will take. Unless you're using a Weber or the like that you must open the lid to add wood, it's always best to leave it closed. I use an offset stick burner and don't open it once during those first few hours.


----------



## floridasmoke1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm pretty good about keeping it closed. I've opened maybe 4 times in the last four hours. I'd be cheating everyone if I didn't at least get a few pics. :)
First is at the start. Second is just now, 4 hours in at IT of 167. 












IMG_0651.JPG



__ floridasmoke1
__ Jan 16, 2017


















IMG_0653.JPG



__ floridasmoke1
__ Jan 16, 2017


----------

